# Sourdough



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 12, 2019)

Before I lose one arm to rotator cuff surgery figured better get couple loafs of sourdough baked.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 12, 2019)

Yum and yum!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 12, 2019)

Looks good, especially to a keto guy that can’t have bread :)


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 12, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Looks good, especially to a keto guy that can’t have bread :)


I wish I could get on that.  I do low carb weekdays than what ever week ends.  Keeps my A1C around 7 but no weight loss.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Oct 12, 2019)

Could make an awesome sandwich with them two loafs. 

Johnny Ray


----------

